

Startup America: Reducing Barriers report released [pdf] - JMill
http://www.sba.gov/sites/default/files/Startup%20America%20Reducing%20Barriers%20Report.pdf

======
JMill
See also this blog post by SBA Administrator Karen Mills:
[http://www.fastcompany.com/karen-gordon-mills-sba-job-
creati...](http://www.fastcompany.com/karen-gordon-mills-sba-job-creation-
small-businesses)

